# Teamfalken.fi 2009 Drift car reveal



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

I will share this to you because this is one a sick drift car ever.....

This car is made by Valtonen Motorsport and driver will be mr Valtonen himself. Car is made for Drifting and Time-attack use. 

*Spec*

Body
- Water wash
- Valtonen Motorosport stage 1 roll gage
- AP racing air jack
- Sierra cosworth stering rack
- Racepack dash
- Ultralite 8.5" / 9.5" x 18 wheels
- Falken Azenis 651 tyres
- Tilton pedals
- Sparco seats
ETC lots of custom parts and work

Engine
- SR16 Ve Head
- Sr20 block, from pulsar gti-r
- PO-Metal flywheel
- Bosch motorsport 1000cc injectors
- Haltech E11 Engine management
- 034 motorsport coils
- Kelford cams
- Supertech valve springs
- Supertech retainers
- Alcon triple plate clutch
- Powerenterprice head cascet
- Holset Turbocharger (custom spec..)
- Tiall 60mm wastegate
- 110mm titanium exhaust
- Tractive RD90 5-speed seqvental gearbox
- Lots of Valtonen motorsport custom made parst, intake,exhaust......

*Performance*
- target weight ~900kg
- target power 700-900hv

Video of revealing the car at ACS car show last weekend:

teamfalken.1g.fi - Videot


























































































LOTS of project pics here: teamfalken.1g.fi - Mazda Check those gti2 and gti3 folders also.









-Juhis-


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Wow.


The car aint half bad either.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

damn looks hot :flame:

and the car looks great too


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

I call dibs on the brunette! Sick car btw, almost missed it...


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow what a sight!...................................................................car looks good as well!


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Dyno run video:

YouTube - Mazuni dyno run
_Valtonen motorsport rx7 with SR20/SR16 engine. 528.6 kw, 650 @ wheels_

pretty impressive 4-cylinder :runaway:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that brunette...Nice


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow very nice !!!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

That exhaust is AMAZING, I want one


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

This isn`t anymore drift car, but timeattack car and its look like this: opcorn:






































:bowdown1:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks very fast and crazy


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

looks awesome.... phat track car! RX7 make big power on low boost:thumbsup:


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

got any videos of it in action?


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

drewzer said:


> got any videos of it in action?


Not with this latest aero work.

Dyno vid:
Valtonen Motorsport Mazda RX7 evo 3 - YouTube


----------

